# Why are my Sunflowers Wilting?



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I planted Sunspot Dwarf Sunflowers and they grew beautifully, flowered and did well until just a few days ago the flower heads started wilting and are bent over.

I'm in Florida, zone 9 and Our heat and humidity shot way up these past few days to 100 degrees with a heat index of 110. 

Can they be saved?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If they are a single headed sunflower they are starting to dry down and mature.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought they lasted longer than this, it's been less than three months. Also some of the flowers didn't open, the buds just dried up and fell off.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

How do your sunflowers look of a morning? Healthy?
Sounds like the transpiration loss of moisture exceeds the plants ability to take up moisture.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That's a short variety with a large head. When large sunflower heads mature, they bend over and remain that way. They have fulfilled their purpose of advertising for insects. Full exposure would instead be a bad thing as now the seeds must be shielded. 

Martin


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

oneokie:

No, they are wilted all the time. The area is heavily mulched and it has been hot, maybe they didn't get enough water.

Paquebot:

This is my first time growing this variety and only my third time growing sunflowers and it has been awhile since I have done it. This variety is different than the giant ones I have grown and this is a different region too. So what do I do to shield the seeds? How do I properly dry them out?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Trixters_muse said:


> Paquebot:
> 
> This is my first time growing this variety and only my third time growing sunflowers and it has been awhile since I have done it. This variety is different than the giant ones I have grown and this is a different region too. So what do I do to shield the seeds? How do I properly dry them out?


What you have to do after the seeds form is to keep the birds away from them. Could be a paper or cloth or very fine mesh bag. Then leave them to dry right on the stalk. Or, cut the heads off the stalk and hang them in an airy location where birds and rodents can't reach them.

Martin


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you, I have never dried them myself. The last time I grew them I was in Virginia and a friend cut them and hung them in her barn. 

Thank you very much


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

What did you mulch them with? My sunflowers did the same thing last year and I think it was the wood mulch that I put on them. Later in the fall I put out some more of the mulch that I had left and saw that it was a kind that kept weeds away for 3-4 months...I figured whatever was in there for the weeds must have killed the sunflowers too when it leached out of the mulch and into the soil.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Trixters_muse said:


> Thank you, I have never dried them myself. The last time I grew them I was in Virginia and a friend cut them and hung them in her barn.
> 
> Thank you very much


See? You already knew what to do with them from your friend in VA! Hanging them out of the way of rodents or weather is the best way to cure them.

Martin


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Don't hang the cut heads to dry in your house tho; those seed moths love them..no need to ask me how I know!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

COSunflower: I used a mixture of chopped paper and leaf and grass clippings then a layer of wood mulch just to look pretty since they were along the fence line. It wasn't store bought though, it was free stuff I had delivered by a tree service so maybe it had something in it? None of my other plants have had any problems though.

Paquebot: Only thing is I am in a super hot and humid climate now and seems like everytime I try to dry something like that it molds or turns "crispy" lol! I will try the garage. 

bee: Don't know about seed moths but down here in Florida we have every other kind of bug. My biggest problem would be our cat. Even if I hang em high she would climb to check them out. Yep, think the garage would be the best option!


----------

